# Non-toll Autoroute



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone know how to identify non-toll sections of autoroutes, easily ?
My current road atlas doesn't give any indication other than by squinting for the locations of the peages.

Been travelling in France for 20 years or so with a tin-tent and always used autoroutes for the sheer convenience.
MH now on order and a determination is setting in to do things "slower". 

Cheers 'n' Beers
Nigel Crompton


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

subfiver said:


> Anyone know how to identify non-toll sections of autoroutes, easily ?
> My current road atlas doesn't give any indication other than by squinting for the locations of the peages.
> 
> Been travelling in France for 20 years or so with a tin-tent and always used autoroutes for the sheer convenience.
> ...


In my AA atlas non toll are light blue and toll dark blue.

http://frenchduck.co.uk/wordpress/regions/mid-pyrenees/toll-free-autoroutes-in-france


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Do you have a GPS? 

My TomTom can be set to warn if the route includes tolls (autoroutes, bridges, etc) and offers the option to reroute avoiding them.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

This is what you need.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/FCKeditor/UserFiles/File/Preparatives/ASFA_-_Key_Rates_-_2011_UK_-_WEB.pdf

Regards,
Philip


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

The Michelin maps are very difficult to see the difference. Just red or blue on the KM markers. Often it changes through cities for a short distance. The Phillips is better similar to the AA mentioned above. Light blue dark blue road colours which show up more. However they don't show the scenic routes like the Michelin does which is why I use it in preference.


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

The AA Big Easy Read is simple,toll roads are two lines of dark blue
with a red line inbetween.Has it says (Easy Read).


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This site will tell you the most economical route - www.viamichelin.co.uk/


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> This site will tell you the most economical route - www.viamichelin.co.uk/


Excellent and will give approx costs as well!


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

The AA Big Easy Read map differentiates between tolled and non tolled motorways.
'It does what it says on the tin' 
Ian


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

As others have said - the AA maps of France are much easier to distinguish the free autoroute from the chargeable sections than, say, the Michelin maps. We use a satnav too, but I find the maps are good for general route planning.

I put the review below on Amazon when we got back from our travels earlier this year: -

"Having just returned from three and a half weeks touring in France I felt compelled to comment on this excellent atlas. Before our trip I purchased both the AA Atlas and the Michelin France 2011 Atlas.

The AA Atlas had a number of advantages over the Michelin one, in my opinion:

1. It is easy to see at a glance which of the motorways are chargeable and which are free (it is much more difficult to distinguish on the Michelin version).

2. The AA Atlas has just the right amount of information; is much lighter weight and easier to handle (Michelin was heavy, floppy and unwieldy - awkward to handle).

3. The Michelin Atlas contained a lot of superfluous information that was of no value to us (pages of fine dinning and motorway filling station details, which are of course the most expensive!).

4. The AA Atlas costs less. "

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Big-Road-At...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320316650&sr=1-2


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank-you all for your assistance with this query.

Phillip's link to 
http://www.autoroutes.fr/FCKeditor/UserFiles/File/Preparatives/ASFA_-_Key_Rates_-_2011_UK_-_WEB.pdf contains a schematic map which succintly gave the the info I needed.

Cheers 'n' Beers
Nigel


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> As others have said - the AA maps of France are much easier to distinguish the free autoroute from the chargeable sections than, say, the Michelin maps. We use a satnav too, but I find the maps are good for general route planning.
> 
> I put the review below on Amazon when we got back from our travels earlier this year: -
> 
> ...


A pinch at £58.08 ?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Philippft said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > As others have said - the AA maps of France are much easier to distinguish the free autoroute from the chargeable sections than, say, the Michelin maps. We use a satnav too, but I find the maps are good for general route planning.
> ...


Weird heh ?????

I think we paid about £5.50

And I see the new 2012 version published at the end of this month is currently £5.49 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Big-Road-At...1365/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320326391&sr=8-1


----------

